

If you read Boing Boing, the NSA considers you a target for deep surveillance - ghosh
http://boingboing.net/2014/07/03/if-you-read-boing-boing-the-n.html

======
dquadraat
Why does this feels a bit like "If you read this you're stupid!" ?

~~~
krapp
It's more like "if you don't read Boing Boing, the fascists have won."

~~~
dquadraat
Or gave Boing Boing another visitor?

